# Cryptanthus show them off



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Cryptanthus are probably my favorite plants and they dont seem to get much attention because they are always listed with broms. I was thinking it would be nice to make a thread all about them.

Anyone have any photos to show off?


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Okay so I took some photos of mine. Keep in mind I dont have any herps in these tanks so they have been sort of neglected over the winter months.... 

I know I have a 'Cafe au lait' in this bunch but I'm not sure what one it is. I have no idea on the names/ids besides the fact they are Cryptanthus. Help would be great.
But here they are...
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Lunar Gecko, 

Café au lait is the first one in your series. 

I also have Black Mystic---black and white stripes, pretty cool.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Good idea! I love these guys too. 

Café au lait as it began to bloom:









Now it has about 3 pups!


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

been growing this for a while think 5 or 6 years
Crypt. Cascade
you can see why one of my favs.
going to sell a few check classifeds


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Thanks! I was thinking that one was most like the 'Café au lait'. #4 is a pup of that one so I have two.


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Crypt. Black mystic
love this thread!


----------



## son of a addict (Jul 3, 2009)

OK I gotta ask. How do you get them to color up so well, I have a red, a pink, and a black mystic. I just can't seem to get them color up


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Those are grown in my greenhouse.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Lots of them require really bright light and being that most people keep them on the ground its very hard to get them to color up. At least 56k lighting. I try and make pockets in my viv walls with planters so I can get them closer to the light but get them the soil they need. Unfortunately all the ones I posted pictures of are my ground dwellers. I have recently pulled a few to go into the tank I'm working on so I don't have pictures of them just now. Sorry.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a black mistic but its growing taller than it should...looks more like a regular plant. Also a few bright red ones I scored for $1 each at a green house. They would get them in tropical plant orders, pick them off and toss them in a bin. Pics after dinner.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

As promised

Black magik










Mystery red


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Mike - I would say thats a Ruby or a Red Star.  Beautiful!


----------



## xcwa8900 (Jan 23, 2011)

i just got a Mars but it has a lot of wounds from being shipped so when it heals up a bit ill post a picture.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

my red stars...these are NOT taken with the camera flash...












and in the leuc viv while being built...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

boabab95 said:


> my red stars...these are NOT taken with the camera flash...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, *very* red!


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Lunar Gecko said:


> Okay so I took some photos of mine. Keep in mind I dont have any herps in these tanks so they have been sort of neglected over the winter months....
> 
> I know I have a 'Cafe au lait' in this bunch but I'm not sure what one it is. I have no idea on the names/ids besides the fact they are Cryptanthus. Help would be great.
> But here they are...
> ...


I have been doing some looking and_ I think _#3 and #5 are 'PINK STARLIGHT'. Though they should be colored up more. The one has a 56k light no more than 4'' from it.
Any other input?

Also I just ordered a great bundle of 10 different Cryptanthus from ebay for $20 shipped! Containing the following 1-RED STAR,1-RASPBERRY ICE,1-RAINBOW,1-AURORA,1-ACCAULIS RUBRA,1-SNOW GOOSE,1-PEACHES AND CREAM,1-GREEN ICE,1-RUBY,1-AMANDA(NEW HYBRID)

Cant wait!!! I'll post pics as soon at they get here.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I picked up three of the other bundles the same time. 
1-FIRECRACKER(NEW HYBRID),1-HAWIIAN SUNSET,1-RED AND GREEN,1-ULLA COLLINS,1-RASPBERRY ICE,1-MONTY,1-PINK STARLIGHT,1-SNOW GOOSE,1-PEACHES AND CREAM,1-RED IMPOSTER.-Ten plants in all at one



1-RED STAR,1-RASPBERRY ICE,1-RAINBOW,1-AURORA,1-ACCAULIS RUBRA,1-SNOW GOOSE,1-PEACHES AND CREAM,1-GREEN ICE,1-RUBY,1-AMANDA(NEW HYBRID)


1-zonatus(silver),1-ruby,1-mason congo,1-madam gamma waskinsii,1-peaches and cream,1-red imposter,1-firecracker(new hybrid),1-snow goose,1-red edge,1-raspberry ice.Ten plants

Not sure what I'll do with them all, but seemed like a great deal.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Reef_Haven said:


> I picked up three of the other bundles the same time.
> 1-FIRECRACKER(NEW HYBRID),1-HAWIIAN SUNSET,1-RED AND GREEN,1-ULLA COLLINS,1-RASPBERRY ICE,1-MONTY,1-PINK STARLIGHT,1-SNOW GOOSE,1-PEACHES AND CREAM,1-RED IMPOSTER.-Ten plants in all at one


You'll need to post pictures of them! I almost got the one you posted with the firecracker but it was hard to see in the picture.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Roots said:


> [


 What crypt is this?


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Looks like a very pretty and lush 'Chickadee' to me. Very nice!


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Yup its a 'Chickadee' - and the other one is a pup from this plant - not quite sure what the white and green one is.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Roots - looks like your pink, green and white one is maybe the same as the one I have in my post. #3 and #5. I was thinking they maybe 'pink starlight' but Im not 100% on it.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Plant #3 is a cultivar of Crypt. bivitattus, I'm pretty sure. There are a lot of them that are similar in everything but final color. It could be that your plant is 'Pink Twilight', but once the tags go away it is very hard to make a positive id. Sometimes the exact same clone is marketed under several names, as well.

I've been picking out various mutations and other weirdities from my bivitattus, some of them are pretty cool. Someday I'll get around to making some crosses to increase my diversity.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

most of mine came in as 'assorted Cryptanthus' so no tag to be had on them. 

How do you go about crossing them? Just a cross pollenization or a splice?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Haven't done cryptanthus, but it should be the same as other bromeliads. Pollen from one flower onto another flower. Wait... They should form a 'berry' of sorts, and you harvest it by squeezing out the seeds. How long to wait? Somebody knows better than I.

I sow neoregelia seed on just a regular peat based potting mix, and keep them humid but not soggy wet. Can't say I'm an expert yet, but I've gotten a few crosses to germinate. 

Rob


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

I got my order off of ebay and wanted to show off a few pictures. 

Ruby








Amanda








Snow Goose








Peaches & Cream (I like this one more than I thought I would)








I got a few more I'll post later.

Only issue I had with this order was the amount of scale that came in with them. No matter, they are going into a 'frog free' tank while I get them cleaned off. The humidity should kill off all the scale in no time. Besides that I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

I'm all excited because I tend to miss them blooming. 

My Cafe au-laie


























Its got 2 little pups on it as well.


Also moved 2 of the new ones into the permanent home. They are already getting better color. 


















...the scales on the 2ed one is really starting to piss me off. Any one have an good ways of getting it off?

Come on guys I wanna see other peoples photos! I know lots of you keep them in your tanks.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Lunar Gecko, 

If you're referring to the last cryptanthus in your series, it seems the white flecks are a natural part of the leaf. They seem to follow a pattern and are all uniform in arrangement and size. Just my thought.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Susan. Im 99% sure its scale. All of the ones in that order came in with it and it passed over to the one in my flowering photos as well. I tend to not worry about scale unless it gets out of hand as it really does no harm to a healthy plant (in my experience). For some reason Crypts dont have issues with many bugs at all, except scale. Once they are in a high humidity tank it tends to die off. Hope thats all this one needs, a little more time in the tank.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Pixie


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I Know This Is Alittle Old Thread But As Soon As Mine Come In The Mail Ill Post Pics I Have A Cafe Au Lait & My Bivitattus. I've Ordered From Josh's Frogs. Can't Wait Till They Get Her.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Nothing too special, but figured I would share some pics.

My Cryptanthus Black Mystic, still relatively young.


My Cryptanthus Sunshie.


This one I believe is Cryptanthus Acaulis, but that is only a guess. You can see it is beginning to flower and has a good bit of pups. I am going to separate them soon. 


This one I also believe is Cryptanthus Acaulis, when I purchase it, it was labeled a Cryptanthus Ruby Red and as you can see it is not even slightly red so, I do not believe thats the case. 


Finally my Cryptanthus Microglazioui.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

One of my favorite threads!! I recenty had an awesome day visiting Tropiflora with markpulawski so I figured I'd show off a few of my new Cryptanthus that I picked up.







clockwise from bottom left..."very cold tooth", "high voltage", and "elaine"

Here is a better pic of a different "high voltage" that is in bloom...


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

'Cafe Au Lait' Beginning To Bloom.


----------

